# Lamborghini creates self-repairing car



## Brian G Turner (Nov 13, 2017)

Lamborghini are working on a model sports car that can reportedly check for cracks in the structure and automatically repair them: Lamborghini creates world's first 'self-healing' sports car


----------



## Foxbat (Nov 13, 2017)

I wonder how long before they create a self-evolving car. Then we'll realyl be in trouble when Lambo-Net evolves far enough to take over the world.


----------



## Dave (Nov 13, 2017)

You've been watching too much Transformers again.


----------



## Alexa (Nov 14, 2017)

Very nice ! I wonder if it's safe proof of morons on the highway.


----------



## Vladd67 (Nov 14, 2017)

I bet it’s main repair job will be when it gets keyed.


----------



## Lumens (Nov 14, 2017)

It will have its hands full repairing its underbelly, every time it has gone over a speedbump.


----------



## Overread (Nov 14, 2017)

Forget that this
"Each of the car's wheels includes its own integrated electric engine that glow as you drive." 

Is far more fun!


Though it sounds like they've kind of given it a double skin setup; one skin being the body and an underlayer of tubing that lets it pump the material in to repair damage to the upper layer.


----------

